# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  انواع transaction در SQL server

## georgiaro

سلام دوستان
ممنون میشم انواع transaction های موجود در SQL server رو بیان کنید.
اگرم مثالی واسه هر نوع بزارید که عالی میشه.

با تشکر از همه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
اگر جستجو میکردید جوابتون رو پیدا میکردید.
لطفا بیشتر دقت کنید.
لینک های زیر رو ببینید.
لینک 1
لینک 2

----------


## iran1368

سلام دوستان
من دانشجوی ارشد نرم افزار هستم
استادمون یه تمرین داده که در sql server
یک دیتابیس کوچک طراحی کنیم و از انواع ترنس اکشن های ( nested , distributed , chained , flat , Multilevel) روش پیداده سازی کنیم(نمونه های ترنس اکشن هارو روی دیتابیس اجرا کنیم ، همش رو در قالب یک برنامه)
من خیلی سعی کردم درست کنم ولی نتونستم 
کسی هست کمکم کنه یا حداقل راهنمایی کنه تا چکار کنم؟؟؟
متشکرم

----------

